# Hello from the Big City of Elmendorf, TX!



## Daniel Mosmeyer (May 1, 2012)

I am a newly minted EA (April 3rd). My instructor suggested this site and I have already found the information here indispensible. I hope to be able to contribute in some small way as I grow and learn in this amazing fraternity.


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## dreamshop357 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome Daniel


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 3, 2012)

Welcome Brother! I look forward to your contributions and welcome to a community full of wonderful Brethren. Hey, keep us posted on your progress and/or upcoming degrees! You may just find a handful of us troublemakers in attendance


----------



## js4253 (May 3, 2012)

Blake Bowden said:


> Welcome Brother! I look forward to your contributions and welcome to a community full of wonderful Brethren. Hey, keep us posted on your progress and/or upcoming degrees! You may just find a handful of us troublemakers in attendance


Blake, I am instructing Daniel and we would love to have you visit Floresville 515.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 5, 2012)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 5, 2012)

Fraternal greetings and welome from the state of CT


----------



## FatherTime (May 5, 2012)

*Seeking Wisdom & Knowledge*

We are currently studying Amos Chapter 7 Verses 7-8. Please explain Bros. & we're working on our Second Degree, Thank You all for Your assistance.


----------



## Ashlar76 (May 10, 2012)

Welcome Brother Caution and best of luck on your journey.


----------



## Bro_Vick (May 10, 2012)

js4253 said:


> Blake, I am instructing Daniel and we would love to have you visit Floresville 515.



Invitation is only good for Blake?  I see how it is!


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (May 10, 2012)

Bro_Vick said:


> Invitation is only good for Blake?  I see how it is!



Hey!  Don't start any arguments on my behalf......your ALL invited as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 11, 2012)

js4253 said:


> Blake, I am instructing Daniel and we would love to have you visit Floresville 515.



Thank you for the invitation Right Worshipful Sir! You and Lady Hale have been so wonderful to me that I cannot thank you enough!


----------



## js4253 (May 12, 2012)

Bro_Vick said:


> Invitation is only good for Blake?  I see how it is!



Even YOU are welcome Brother.


----------



## Dhahranswa (Jul 5, 2012)

Daniel,  You have a great instructor!


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Jul 27, 2012)

On Tuesday (the 24th) I finished my work and was found proficient. Now I'm waiting to find out when my FC will be conferred. Have to make sure it's worked around my (biological) brother's schedule....he initiated me and wants to confer all of my degrees.


----------



## Joseph_OConnor (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------

